# Where to go



## aacosta (Dec 18, 2015)

Is there a river or pier that might have some salmon/steelhead to try and catch next week? I have a whole week off and it doesn't look like the ice will cooperate.


----------



## Swampbuckster (Nov 28, 2010)

Certainly


----------



## aacosta (Dec 18, 2015)

Swampbuckster said:


> Certainly


Thanks


----------



## mrjimspeaks (Aug 23, 2009)

A quick search of the SE river forum will yield the answers you seek. How hard is it to read a few posts before you make one...


----------



## aacosta (Dec 18, 2015)

Not hard at all, just looking for some up to date info, stuff from the last few years won't reflect this year's conditions. Just the right direction, somewhere I can get to with waders. Not the smart comments I expected from this forum that has been helpful in other areas


----------



## Tizzo (Jan 8, 2012)

No one is going to give you a hole that's catching fish. Head to yates like everyone else and explore. If your feeling adventurous break out google maps and follow the river downstream.


----------



## Swampbuckster (Nov 28, 2010)

aacosta said:


> Thanks


No problem, glad I could answer your question.


----------



## aacosta (Dec 18, 2015)

Tizzo said:


> No one is going to give you a hole that's catching fish. Head to yates like everyone else and explore. If your feeling adventurous break out google maps and follow the river downstream.


Not asking for a honey hole, just a spot to start that can be waded


----------



## mrjimspeaks (Aug 23, 2009)

You just got given one; good luck on finding someone to spoon feed you.


----------



## Robert Holmes (Oct 13, 2008)

What happened to the days BC (before computers). I will inform you, I was there. We grabbed a pole and waders and went exploring. If we found a good spot we kept quiet about it. Today if you put anything on a computer you can bet there will be 50 guys there fishing the next day. Instead of asking just pick a likely spot and go. Good Luck I hope that you get some.


----------



## nighttime (Nov 25, 2007)

Stay home and Internet fish, very productive right now.....


----------



## mrjimspeaks (Aug 23, 2009)

I got a limit of 12 oz. computer chair chromers the other night...


----------



## Waif (Oct 27, 2013)

aacosta said:


> Is there a river or pier that might have some salmon/steelhead to try and catch next week? I have a whole week off and it doesn't look like the ice will cooperate.


Start local and learn through your research what conditions produce. Keep a log book for future reference.
Nearest pier ,nearest big river, and then smaller steams.
Wind direction ,water temps ,run off ect.
Expand your range through shorter and eventually longer trips as knowledge is gained of other waters including those that warm sooner , or clear faster ect...
There are places fish can be pursued nearly year round for a reason.
Other places are seasonal.
Not trying to insult you by not naming sites.
I have seen a small stream become a nuthouse after being publicized in a couple magazine articles that was mediocre to begin with.
Nothing against other anglers but gee whiz.
A couple girls in waders with no rods came down and thrashed around the run and then left??????
Vehicles ran out of parking and the poor fish hid under stumps and I think some dug holes to hide in.

The forecast is goofy till this weekend. Weekends are high traffic times.
Makes them closer waters once learned worth shorter fishing times during the week though.

Your location is not posted... but a polite call to a local bait/fly shop might get you a couple leads as to where to start.
Our state has a fishing report to call too.
http://www.michigan.gov/dnr/0,4570,7-153-10364_59567---,00.html
Look for duplicate-able conditions rather than specific sites ; to avoid stampedes.


----------

